# Salmon Poisoning



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Great share! Thank you!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Dog Mom Abby is very familiar with this issue. Thank you for bringing it to light again!

She's also very familiar with the inhallation of mushroom spores. I hope she sees this!!!

Abby, I hope you don't mind that I copied and pasted this! It's important...Cross-post









Hi! I'm Kim's friend.









I live in the Pacific Northwest on a river where salmon spawn & where salmon poisoning is so common, that everyone I know has had a dog die from it, or almost die from it. Two of my goldens had it & almost died. It requires very agressive treatment (daily IV's of fluids & antiobiotics for 7-10 days) or they will die.

Salmon Poisoning Disease is a potentially fatal condition seen in dogs that eat certain types of raw fish. Salmon (salmonid fish) and other anadromous fish (fish that swim upstream to breed) can be infected with a parasite called Nanophyetus salmincola. Overall, the parasite is relatively harmless. The danger occurs when the parasite itself is infected with a rickettsial organism called Neorickettsia helminthoeca. ItÂ’s this microorganism that causes salmon poisoning. 

Dogs are the only species susceptible to salmon poisoning. ThatÂ’s why cats, raccoons and bears eat raw fish regularly with out consequence. In the Lewis & Clark journals of their journey in the Pacific Northwest, they even mention dogs dying from salmon poisoning.

The fluke that causes salmon poisoning can be in any part of the salmon or even in the slime that comes off salmon. It's so dangerous that a dog can walk where a salmon has been, lick their feet, and pick up salmon poisoning.

*If untreated, death usually occurs within fourteen days of eating the infected fish. Ninety percent of dogs showing symptoms die if they are not treated.* 

Salmon poisoning can be caused by ingesting fresh salmon, canned salmon, or smoked salmon. Salmon oil that has been mass-processed is safe (it is processed with additives to kill the fluke).


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

bumping...

I hope Abby doesn't mind my cross-posting and quoting...


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Kimm thanks for posting the information. 

I am very alarmed now - canned salmon can contain this parasite too? I just purchased a case of Wellness 95% pure salmon for our dog.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't know much about this. Contact Wellness. They may be able to put your mind at ease.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

My dog doesn't eat fish, but I'm still very glad to know about this. Very informative.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I understand it is only raw salmon but have read that pink salmon and sockeye (canned) are perfectly safe to eat.


----------

